# Strongest Athletes



## Lee Delroy (Dec 10, 2005)

Bodybuilders are the strongest athletes in the world. If you don't believe me, how come they have the biggest arms and not be considered the strongest?


----------



## P-funk (Dec 10, 2005)

1) they aren't athletes.

2) for their size and BW I would say most of them are pussies compared to powerlifters or olympic lifters of the same size and BW.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 10, 2005)

Not athletes, thus the conversation ends.


----------



## Steele20 (Dec 10, 2005)

Lee Delroy said:
			
		

> Bodybuilders are the strongest athletes in the world. If you don't believe me, how come they have the biggest arms and not be considered the strongest?



What's your point?


----------



## silencer (Dec 10, 2005)

He always posts stupid shit. Find a better hobby buddy boy.


----------



## GFR (Dec 10, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> 1) they aren't athletes.
> 
> 2) for their size and BW I would say most of them are pussies compared to powerlifters or olympic lifters of the same size and BW.


----------



## Super Hulk (Dec 10, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> 114 Bench Press 402.3 3.65 Andrzej Stanaszek Poland 11/5/2003 50.0
> 123 Bench Press 424.4 3.44 Konstantin Pavlov Russia 8/25/2005 56.0
> 132 Bench Press 474.0 3.59 Ayrat Zakiyev Russia 3/4/2005 59.85
> 148 Bench Press 520.0 3.53 Joe Ceklovsky USA 2/19/2005 147.5 lb.
> ...



8000 RAW ?


----------



## P-funk (Dec 10, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

>


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 10, 2005)

Me likey poopoo.


----------



## mrpower (Dec 10, 2005)

they don't have the biggest arms..they have "the most defined arms"....that doesn't make them strong, just good looking


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 10, 2005)

This is a stupid thread


----------



## Lee Delroy (Dec 10, 2005)

Klaus Kaas has the biggest arms around. They say he is the strongest man in Europe.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 10, 2005)

Lee Delroy said:
			
		

> Klaus Kaas has the biggest arms around. They say he is the strongest man in Europe.




mabye next to Pudanowzski or any of the other world strongmen on the pro circut.  I say you are the dumbest man in america.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 10, 2005)

Diarrhea is fun.


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 10, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Diarrhea is fun.



What's wrong with you?


----------



## Mudge (Dec 10, 2005)

Lee Delroy said:
			
		

> Bodybuilders are the strongest athletes in the world.



Where do you come up with this drivel? Bodybuilders rarely even talk poundages, strength is not of interest to the bodybuilder.

A STRONG bodybuilder can bench press for example, 500 a few times. There are 'nobody' powerlifters that can bench that over 10 times.


----------



## Lee Delroy (Dec 10, 2005)

Well, when my Brother went to the gym he told me that the Bodybuilders had the best bench, squat, deadlift around and ever seen at that gym.


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Dec 10, 2005)

BBers are athletes.


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Dec 10, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Diarrhea is fun.


lay off the pipe.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 10, 2005)

Lee Delroy said:
			
		

> Well, when my Brother went to the gym he told me that the Bodybuilders had the best bench, squat, deadlift around and ever seen at that gym.



One gym is hardly going to determine world-wide fact.


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Dec 10, 2005)

seriously big ronnie coleman only benches like 535, and he is a big bastard, but i would expect more from him, i mean magnus samuelson a powerlifter can bech like 675, and he carries alot of body fat. so no i do not think bodybuilders are the strongest, half of the lighter powerlifters could beat the heavy bodybuilders.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 10, 2005)

NEW_IN_THE_GAME said:
			
		

> seriously big ronnie coleman only benches like 535, and he is a big bastard, but i would expect more from him, i mean magnus samuelson a powerlifter can bech like 675, and he carries alot of body fat. so no i do not think bodybuilders are the strongest, half of the lighter powerlifters could beat the heavy bodybuilders.



I think that is a lot of weight for any bodybuilder. Comparing bodybuilders to powerlifters is like apples to oranges.


----------



## PWGriffin (Dec 10, 2005)

NEW_IN_THE_GAME said:
			
		

> seriously big ronnie coleman only benches like 535, and he is a big bastard, but i would expect more from him, i mean magnus samuelson a powerlifter can bech like 675, and he carries alot of body fat. so no i do not think bodybuilders are the strongest, half of the lighter powerlifters could beat the heavy bodybuilders.



http://www.looksmartwrestling.com/p/articles/mi_m0KFY/is_2_22/ai_n5990718/pg_2?pi=spowre

Based on this article coleman benches 500 for 5 sets of 12....big difference.  He also leg presses 2500 lbs for sets of 12.  Coleman is strong as the fuck.  But definitely not a powerlifter.  That's a whole other world.  I bet coleman has more money though heh.


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Dec 10, 2005)

true true he does have more money. but belive me i am not saying he is weak, 2500 pound leg press are insane, but look at his legs they are just as insane.


----------



## GFR (Dec 10, 2005)

PWGriffin said:
			
		

> http://www.looksmartwrestling.com/p/articles/mi_m0KFY/is_2_22/ai_n5990718/pg_2?pi=spowre
> 
> Based on this article coleman benches 500 for 5 sets of 12....big difference.  He also leg presses 2500 lbs for sets of 12.  Coleman is strong as the fuck.  But definitely not a powerlifter.  That's a whole other world.  I bet coleman has more money though heh.


I would bet the farm Ronnie can't bench 500x12 raw for even one set....thats a       690 max....................no way in hell he is anywhere close to that


----------



## P-funk (Dec 11, 2005)

The13ig13adWolf said:
			
		

> BBers are athletes.




how? they don't do anything athletic.  they compete in a beatuy pagent.  Not a sport.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 11, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> how? they don't do anything athletic. they compete in a beatuy pagent. Not a sport.


 
Now, we can say BB's "MAY" do something athletic as part of their training
but this is not part of their competition...

Just as Football or Basketball players "MAY" do strength and conditioning
as part of their training...
...But their competition is highly athletic!


BB is pretty gay, You may look good, but dont you reeeeeally want to compete
in something, BBW?


----------



## Mudge (Dec 11, 2005)

PWGriffin said:
			
		

> Based on this article coleman benches 500 for 5 sets of 12....big difference.



I would believe him to bench press more than 535 raw, but almost 700 is doubtful. I would also bring to mind, his lack of perfect form. I doubt his form looks good enough for me to call 12 reps of his, 12 real reps. Look at his leg presses for example, huge numbers but very short range of motion - he trains ALL lifts that way from what I've seen in his videos.

Strong as hell? Yes. I doubt his bench form would get a green light in a PL competition though.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 11, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> BB is pretty gay, You may look good, but dont you reeeeeally want to compete in something, BBW?



Are you saying Ronnie is a BBW? I never thought of him as attractive really.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 11, 2005)

The13ig13adWolf said:
			
		

> lay off the pipe.



I will ask you to do the same after that "BBers are athletes" statement.


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Dec 11, 2005)

i didn't know PLers were so bitter...

'beauty pageant'...that's nice.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 11, 2005)

Its based on looks, while standing around in your underwear. What would you call it?

Asthetically pleasing, not athletically pleasing. I hardly see bodybuilding making it to the Olympics.


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Dec 11, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Are you saying Ronnie is a BBW? I never thought of him as attractive really.


BBW = me. he was asking if i really want to actually compete in something .


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Dec 11, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Its based on looks, while standing around in your underwear. What would you call it?


so you don't think BBers work just as hard as PLers?


----------



## Mudge (Dec 11, 2005)

The13ig13adWolf said:
			
		

> so you don't think BBers work just as hard as PLers?



I never said that, not even remotely close. I was telling my own story of bulking being a pain in that I was cooking, eating, crapping and working out almost every free minute of the day when I was bulking some time ago to the tune of 5400-6500 calories daily. That is maintenance calories for plenty of those guys, a ton of work goes into it.

However, standing on a stage being judged on your LOOK is not an athletic event. Bodybuilding is about illusion, and crafting your body for a LOOK. It is not based on how far you can throw an 11 pound ball, which is an athletic event.

Sarcoplasmic hypertrophy is not athleticism to me. Call them athletes if you want, it is sport-like work. However it is not an athletic event.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 11, 2005)

The13ig13adWolf said:
			
		

> so you don't think BBers work just as hard as PLers?



Construction workers work as hard as either PLers or BBers, but I don't consider construction workers athletes.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 11, 2005)

how about guys in warehouses unloading trucks.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 11, 2005)

What's in the trucks?


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Dec 11, 2005)

whatever blows your hair back.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 11, 2005)

The13ig13adWolf said:
			
		

> so you don't think BBers work just as hard as PLers?




I wouldn't say that they don't work hard!  They work damn hard.  I think what they do it amazing.  I even think that they look pretty cool.  But, that doesn't change the fact that they aren't athletes.  Their contest has nothing to do with being athletic.  Plus, the outcome is subjective.  It isn't as clear cut as saying...I scored more points I win...or, I lifted more weight....etc...So, how can that be an athletic competition?  It isn't!  They are judged, just like the Miss America Pageant.  Not saying that they don't work hard.  Not saying that they don't look great and show off their hard work well but it has nothing to do with sports or athletics.

On a side not, I am not being bitter.  I have compteted in BBing before so I can honestly tell you....a) it is hard and (b) it is not a sport.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 11, 2005)

The13ig13adWolf said:
			
		

> whatever blows your hair back.



So the truck is filled with blow dryers?


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Dec 11, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> So the truck is filled with blow dryers?


i vote yes.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 11, 2005)

If they are conair blow dryers then I think so too.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 11, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> What's wrong with you?



I figured my comments about feces were about as productive as the threads that Lee Delroy posts.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 11, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> If they are conair blow dryers then I think so too.



Like the giant one in Spaceballs?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 11, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Like the giant one in Spaceballs?


 
Dude...

If youre unloading boxes of Mega-maid style blowdryers...

You are a worlds strongest man competitior!!!

Ok so events that are judged for beauty and size are not athletic...

But what about figure skating...
thats judged on routine and form
and is in the Olympics


----------



## P-funk (Dec 11, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Like the giant one in Spaceballs?




LMAO!!

What about the big "pick" that they are combing the desert with?


"Found anything yet"

"Man....We ain't found shit"

"keep looking then"


----------



## PreMier (Dec 11, 2005)

That movis is classic..

"We aint found SHIT!"


----------



## P-funk (Dec 11, 2005)




----------



## P-funk (Dec 11, 2005)




----------



## PreMier (Dec 11, 2005)

owowowowowowowow!!!


----------



## P-funk (Dec 11, 2005)

damn Ludacris speed....."we can't stop.  we're going to fast....we have to slow down first!"


----------



## PreMier (Dec 11, 2005)

"Well hello Princess.  Yes, I am dead sexy, now fiddle my Spaceballs"


----------



## Arnold (Dec 11, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> how? they don't do anything athletic.  they compete in a beauty pageant.  Not a sport.



that is not fair to say, it is what it takes for a bb to get on stage that makes them an athlete, maybe the competition itself is not "athletic" per se, but the preparation is more athletic than any other sport, you should know you competed.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 11, 2005)

I see your schwartz is as big as mine.. now lets see how you handle it


----------



## P-funk (Dec 11, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> that is not fair to say, it is what it takes for a bb to get on stage that makes them an athlete, maybe the competition itself is not "athletic" per se, but the preparation is more athletic than any other sport, you should know you competed.




lifting weights doesn't make the athletes to me.  Their competition is not athletic so they are not athletes.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 11, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> "Well hello Princess.  Yes, I am dead sexy, now fiddle my Spaceballs"









"Damn baby, those were some creamy Spaceballs.. I love you"


----------



## P-funk (Dec 11, 2005)




----------



## PreMier (Dec 11, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> that is not fair to say, it is what it takes for a bb to get on stage that makes them an athlete, maybe the competition itself is not "athletic" per se, but the preparation is more athletic than any other sport, you should know you competed.



This isnt fucking Disney Land


----------



## Arnold (Dec 11, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> lifting weights doesn't make the athletes to me.  Their competition is not athletic so they are not athletes.



I agree, I don't consider myself to be an athlete, all I do is train with weights and maintain a muscular physique. 

However, I do consider an IFBB pro bodybuilder to be an athlete because they are doing a hell of lot more than just lifting weights.

Go up to Ronnie Coleman at the gym and tell him he is not an athlete!


----------



## P-funk (Dec 11, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> I agree, I don't consider myself to be an athlete, all I do is train with weights and maintain a muscular physique.
> 
> However, I do consider an IFBB pro bodybuilder to be an athlete because they are doing a hell of lot more than just lifting weights.
> 
> Go up to Ronnie Coleman at the gym and tell him he is not an athlete!




What else are they doing then just lifting weights?  Dieting doesn't make you an athlete.

I would gladly go up to Ronnie and say that.  Then I would run away and he couldn't catch me because he lacks the the explosive power to sprint and the endurance to maintain the run because he has no athletic abilities.  he lifts weights, eats food and does drugs.  that doesn't make him an athlete.  tell him to display his athletic ability if he is so athletic?  He can't even walk or move or put together a posing routine that is interesting.  At least some guys can be athletic in their routines.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 11, 2005)

OWNED!


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 11, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I would gladly go up to Ronnie and say that.  Then I would run away and he couldn't catch me because he lacks the the explosive power to sprint and the endurance to maintain the run because he has no athletic abilities.



Bahahahaha!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 11, 2005)

"What the fuck is that?  That is the best reply ever lord Helmet.."


----------



## Arnold (Dec 11, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> What else are they doing then just lifting weights?  Dieting doesn't make you an athlete.
> 
> I would gladly go up to Ronnie and say that.  Then I would run away and he couldn't catch me because he lacks the the explosive power to sprint and the endurance to maintain the run because he has no athletic abilities.  he lifts weights, eats food and does drugs.  that doesn't make him an athlete.  tell him to display his athletic ability if he is so athletic?  He can't even walk or move or put together a posing routine that is interesting.  At least some guys can be athletic in their routines.



okay, fair enough..we will agree to disagree then.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 11, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> okay, fair enough..we will agree to disagree then.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 11, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> I agree, I don't consider myself to be an athlete, all I do is train with weights and maintain a muscular physique.
> 
> However, I do consider an IFBB pro bodybuilder to be an athlete because they are doing a hell of lot more than just lifting weights.
> 
> Go up to Ronnie Coleman at the gym and tell him he is not an athlete!



I'd do it, and I wouldn't be worried because since he's not an athlete there is no way in hell he'd catch me.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 11, 2005)

Great, but unlike you two I respect pro bodybuilders, especially an 8 time Mr. O winner.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 11, 2005)

Did you guys see him fall over when trying to run at the beach?


----------



## Arnold (Dec 11, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Did you guys see him fall over when trying to run at the beach?



on Jay Leno? yeah, I was embarrassed for him.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 11, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> Great, but unlike you two I respect pro bodybuilders, especially an 8 time Mr. O winner.



I don't think they lack respect for bodybuilders, but they simply don't feel it is an athletic endeavor.  I tend to agree with them, but I certainly respect the harsh training and dieting that they go through to achieve the look they do come competition time.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 11, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> Great, but unlike you two I respect pro bodybuilders, especially an 8 time Mr. O winner.




I don't not respect him or what he has done.  I take nothing away from pro bb'ers and give them props.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 11, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> Great, but unlike you two I respect pro bodybuilders, especially an 8 time Mr. O winner.



Oh, I respect them, in fact I would go so far as to say some of the stuff they do is harder than what an athlete does.


----------

